# nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA Update: NDA gefallen, Tests online



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*Update:*
So, das NDA ist soeben gefallen. Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß beim lesen der zahlreichen Tests, wie dem auf der PCGH-Main.

Euer Skysnake

*Orginal:*
nVidia hat auf ihrer eigenen Webseite die offiziellen Daten zur GTX Titan veröffentlicht, und damit allen ehrlichen, sich an das NDA haltenden Redaktionen einen Bärendienst erwiesen...

Damit bestätigen sich auch die z.B. von mir bereits seid Monaten vorausgesagten (12-14) 14 SMX bei weniger als 900 MHz.

Die einzigen Überraschungen sind PCI-E 3.0, auf welches K20(x) noch verzichten muss, und die klare Bekenntnis zu DX 11 und keine angebliche Unterstützung von DX11.1, wie man es bei GK104 gemacht hat, obwohl dies nicht zutreffend war.

Falls nVidia den Fehler noch bemerken sollte, hier ein Bild der Webseite  Mehr gibt es eigentlich dazu aktuell nicht zu sagen. Zwar gibt es auch einige Benchmarkwerte, wie diese einzuordnen sind, muss sich allerdings noch zeigen. Die Luftschlösse bzgl >50% Mehrleistung im Vergleich zur GTX680 sollten inzwischen aber endgültig in sich zusammenfallen. 

Insbesondere beim [stride]nun ersichtlichen [/stride] (sind die Preise der GTX690! hatte ich übersehen) Preis von >950€, und den nur ~30% Leistungssteigerung auf eine HD7970 GHz beireits bei stark anzunehmendem Cherrypicking seitens nVidia lässt die GTX Titan sehr unattraktiv wirken. So ist es auch nicht mehr schwer zu verstehen, warum sich AMD nicht genötigt fühlt, auf nVidia zu reagieren. Eventuell zeigen unabhängige Benches noch ein anderes Bild, ich gehe davon aber wahrlich nicht aus, womit die Hoffnungen von vielen wohl ziemlich herb enttäuscht werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:TITAN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://photos.expertreviews.co.uk/i...Expert_Reviews/dir_369/er_photo_184837_52.png




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.abload.de/img/f6f21e67-29b8-4834-81nfesw.jpg


----------



## DerpMonstah (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Da hast ja Glück gehabt! Seite nicht mehr erreichbar^^


----------



## godfather22 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Etwas anderes hatte ich nicht erwartet. Wobei man natürlich noch sagen muss, dass die Treiber noch nicht auf Titan optimiert sind aber sehr viel dürfte da nicht zu holen sein. 

Ein sehr unausgewogenes P/L-Verhältnis


----------



## blackout24 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Geschenkt würd ich das Teil nehmen.


----------



## Superwip (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



> Die Luftschlösse bzgl >50% Mehrleistung im Vergleich zur GTX680 sollten inzwischen aber endgültig in sich zusammenfallen.


 
Mal sehen welchen Takt sie unter Wasser mitmacht... 

Ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus das der GK110 mindestens das selbe Niveau erreicht wie der GK104.



> Insbesondere beim [stride]nun ersichtlichen [/stride] (sind die Preise der GTX690! hatte ich übersehen) Preis von >950€, und den nur ~30% Leistungssteigerung auf eine HD7970 GHz beireits bei stark anzunehmendem Cherrypicking seitens nVidia lässt die GTX Titan sehr unattraktiv wirken.


 
Unattraktiv?

Das ist eine *High-End* Karte! Eine "Geld spielt keine Rolle" Karte. Ein i7 3970X ist auch nicht doppelt so schnell wie ein i7 3930k auch wenn man das angesichts des Preises vermuten könnte.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Superwip, die "Geld spielt keine Rolle"-Aussage ist eine reine Schutzbehauptung, ansonsten würde man sich auch nicht mit nem schnöden 3970X zufrieden geben, sondern zu RICHTIGEN CPUs greifen mit 8/16 Cores/Threads....

Geld spielt nämlich unterm Strich eben doch praktisch immer ne Rolle.

Und wenn man sich dann noch das hier anschaut:


> *Crysis 2*
> *Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition:* 68 %
> *GeForce GTX 680:* 65 %
> *GeForce GTX Titan:* 100 %
> ...


Geforce Titan - GK110 will be a consumer part - Page 26

Dann ist man halt bei ~ dem dreifachen Preis bei "nur" rund 1/3 mehr Performance.... Enthusiast schön und gut, man kann sein Geld aber auch wirklich verbrennen. Der Anteil an Leuten, die sich so ne Karte holen wird nicht größer sein als bei nem i7-3970X. Eher sogar noch niedriger.

Das läuft halt echt komplett aus dem Rude, und man muss einem Hersteller auch echt nicht sinnfrei Geld in den Rachen schmeisen, ansonsten gewöhnt der sich nur an solche Margen....


----------



## DerpMonstah (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Wenn es nen offiziellen Preis gibt werden wir schon sehen ...


----------



## Superwip (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



> Superwip, die "Geld spielt keine Rolle"-Aussage ist eine reine Schutzbehauptung, ansonsten würde man sich auch nicht mit nem schnöden 3970X zufrieden geben, sondern zu RICHTIGEN CPUs greifen mit 8/16 Cores/Threads....


 
8/16 Cores/Threads sind aber zwangsweise mit einer OC Sperre verbunden...

Je nach Anwendung, insbesondere in aktuelleren Spielen kann ein (übertakteter) i7 3970X daher erheblich schneller als jeder Xeon sein.



> Dann ist man halt bei ~ dem dreifachen Preis bei "nur" rund 1/3 mehr Performance.... Enthusiast schön und gut, man kann sein Geld aber auch wirklich verbrennen. Der Anteil an Leuten, die sich so ne Karte holen wird nicht größer sein als bei nem i7-3970X. Eher sogar noch niedriger.


´

1/3 mehr Performance, wenn man unter Wasser übertaktet eher noch mehr für den Dreifachen Preis? Das ist doch was!

Beim i7 3970X zahlt man gut das doppelte für vielleicht 10% mehr Performance (6,5% lt. PCGH) im Vergleich zum i7 3930k...


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Nö, du kannst durchaus auch welche ohne OC-Sperre bekommen, musst halt nur noch mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen. "Geld interessiert" ja aber nicht...


----------



## polarwolf (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

also wenn der Benchmark-Chart stimmt, ist das schon eine ordentliche Zusatzleistung verglichen mit der GTX 680:

Crysis 2:
65% (680) auf 100% (Titan): Das ist eine Steigerung von 53,38%

Hitman:
73% auf 100%: Steigerung von immerhin fast 37%. 

ich finde es schon ziemlich beeindruckend. Trotzdem den Preis von etwa 900€ natürlich nicht wert.


----------



## cesium137 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Luftschlösse bzgl >50% Mehrleistung im Vergleich zur GTX680 sollten inzwischen aber endgültig in sich zusammenfallen.


 
Die von Dir selbst geposteten Benchmarks der Titan belegen schon bei 1920x1200 sowohl bei Crysis 2 als auch bei Battlefield 3 
eine Leistungssteigerung von klar über 50% gegenüber der 680er - ansonsten immer klar um / über 35%.

Bei grösseren Auflösungen wird das Pendel noch weiter zugunsten der Titan ausschlagen - bei 2560x1600 mit maximalen Qualitätseinstellungen werden mit Sicherheit häufiger mehr als 50% erreicht


Hier sind übrigens mehr Details bezüglich Titan

http://www.techngaming.com/home/new...rformance-decimates-all-single-gpu-cards-r635


----------



## Spinal (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Ich finde die Leistung sehr ordentlich. Es ist halt wie erwartet, 250 Watt TDP, ca. 900 MHz und (nur) ein SMX fehlt 
Das ist ein größerer Sprung als von 580 zu 680. Und vielleicht sogar ein tacken mehr als von 560 TI zu 580. Aber da sieht man, das es auch eine GTX 680 hätte werden können (OT: Ich hätte mir die 680 mit 215 Watt, 10 SMX und 320 Bit Interface gewünscht).

Aber ich vermute mal auch, dass die Karte viel Taktpotenzial hat  Wahrscheinlich wurde aufgrund der TDP am Takt gespart. Allerdings werden wir das dank Nvidias Politik zum Thema Spannungserhöhung vielleicht nie erfahren 

Und schade, irgendwie hat man mit einer 300 Euro Grafikkarte immer oben in Benchmarks suchen müssen, wo man steht. Nun werden die Balken alle etwas kürzer. Psychologisch doof 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Rizoma (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

wenn man jetzt noch ein paar Prozente abzieht weil die Hersteller Folien eh immer geschönt sind sieht es in meinen Augen gar nicht so gut aus dafür das die Karte nen haufen Kohle kostet


----------



## kühlprofi (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



polarwolf schrieb:


> also wenn der Benchmark-Chart stimmt, ist das schon eine ordentliche Zusatzleistung verglichen mit der GTX 680:
> 
> Crysis 2:
> 65% (680) auf 100% (Titan): Das ist eine Steigerung von 53,38%
> ...


 

Finde die Leistung auch ziemlich gut - steht halt manchmal auch im Verhältnis zu dem was man erwartet. Treiber werden noch optimiert, bringt sicher auch noch das eine oder andere Prozentchen und wie Superwip sagt, ist unter Wasser bestimmt auch noch etwas "Luft" nach oben. Auf der Grafik ist ja die rede von GTX690 4 way SLi und titan 3way SLI.

Was ich lustig finde ist, der Titel der obersten Grafik "Untitled IO" . Hat bestimmt ein Marketingfuzzie ausversehen/ gegen Bezahlung die Grafiken kurz onlinegestellt.

Top News zu einem brandaktuellen Thema, gefällt mir


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Ich glaube, bei dieser Grafikkarte befinden sich viele zwischen Himmelhoch jauchzend und zu Tode betrübt:
Man plant ja den regelmäßigen Neukuf einer Grafikkarte und legt dafür zwischen 200€ und 400€ zurück. Zumindest die meisten von uns, denke ich.
Und dann soll es dieses Jahr keine neuen Grafikkarten geben oder zumindest erst im dritten Quartal, wenn es um die AMD HD8xxx geht (wenn sie denn noch so heißen).
Da freut man sich dann über NVidias Titan und dessen Mehrleistung (wenn ich an den Unterschied zwischen 560Ti und 660 oder 5870 und 6870 denke, werde ich immer depressiv ).
Aber der Preis, aber der Preis...so teuer sind sonst selbst die (normalen, also ohne vormontierte WaKü oder OC) Spitzenmodelle einer neuen Grafikkartengeneration selten.
Da reicht das Geld nicht. Also doch auf die echte nächste Grafikkartengeneration warten. Schade.


----------



## kühlprofi (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bei dieser Grafikkarte befinden sich viele zwischen Himmelhoch jauchzend und zu Tode betrübt:
> Man plant ja den regelmäßigen Neukuf einer Grafikkarte und legt dafür zwischen 200€ und 400€ zurück. Zumindest die meisten von uns, denke ich.
> Und dann soll es dieses Jahr keine neuen Grafikkarten geben oder zumindest erst im dritten Quartal, wenn es um die AMD HD8xxx geht (wenn sie denn noch so heißen).
> Da freut man sich dann über NVidias Titan und dessen Mehrleistung (wenn ich an den Unterschied zwischen 560Ti und 660 oder 5870 und 6870 denke, werde ich immer depressiv ).
> ...


 
sign! 
Hoffen wir mal der Preis wird sich dann schnell einpendeln, (nach unten)


----------



## facehugger (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Es wird immer Leute geben, die einfach das schnellste am Markt haben wollen und die dafür eben auch bereit, sind einen entsprechenden Preis zu bezahlen. Die Spitze des Eisbergs hat schon immer extra Aufschlag gekostet Es zwingt einen ja keiner, diese Karte zu kaufen. Ich bin mal auf die "realen" Benches von PCGH/CB gespannt...

Gruß


----------



## godfather22 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



cesium137 schrieb:


> Bei grösseren Auflösungen wird das Pendel noch weiter zugunsten der Titan ausschlagen - bei 2560x1600 mit maximalen Qualitätseinstellungen werden mit Sicherheit häufiger mehr als 50% erreicht
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Klar, weil hier den meisten gtx680ern der Speicher vollläuft
> In der Auflösung schafft auch eine 7970 ~50% mehr


----------



## hanfi104 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



godfather22 schrieb:


> cesium137 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei grösseren Auflösungen wird das Pendel noch weiter zugunsten der Titan ausschlagen - bei 2560x1600 mit maximalen Qualitätseinstellungen werden mit Sicherheit häufiger mehr als 50% erreicht
> ...


----------



## Rollmops (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



polarwolf schrieb:


> also wenn der Benchmark-Chart stimmt, ist das schon eine ordentliche Zusatzleistung verglichen mit der GTX 680:
> 
> Crysis 2:
> 65% (680) auf 100% (Titan): Das ist eine Steigerung von 53,38%
> ...



Sagmal? rechnen ist nicht deine stärke oder?


----------



## facehugger (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> godfather22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Leistung der Titan stimmt, jetzt fuer 400€ und ich kauf sie.
> ...


----------



## godfather22 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



facehugger schrieb:


> hanfi104 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wovon träumst du nachts
> ...


----------



## dmxforever (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Rollmops schrieb:


> Sagmal? rechnen ist nicht deine stärke oder?


 Doch doch, er hat schon recht. Wenn man sagt, dass die Leistung der 680 100% darstellt, ist die Steigerung zur Titan 53 bzw. 37% bei diesen beiden Spielen.


----------



## XE85 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Rollmops schrieb:


> Sagmal? rechnen ist nicht deine stärke oder?



Also ich weiß nicht was du willst, aber seine Werte sind korrekt: Titan: 100% und GTX680: 65% ergibt einen Rückstand der GTX680 um 35 bzw. normiert auf die GTX680, so wie es wohl die meisten Tester machen werden, einen Vorsprung der Titan um 53%.


@Topic ... Ich würde aus diesen Benchmarks jetzt noch keinen allzu großen Strick drehen - denn 1920x1200 ist ja fast eine beleidigung für so eine Karte und bei der Ausflösung ist auch ein CPU Limit nicht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## hanfi104 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Warum? Die GTX670 hat auch fast 40%  Mehrleistung ggü der GTX 570 und war fuer 400€ zu release erhältlich


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Jup.

Man darf ja echt nicht vergessen, das inzweischen Kepler EIN JAHR! alt ist. Da sollte normal was neues kommen, was die Preise für die alten Karten reduziert. nVidia haut aber nochmal mehr drauf 

Das ist so in der Form einfach reine abzocke...


----------



## Spinal (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Die Titan ist aber keine GTX 770 o.ä. sondern eher als "Sondermodell" zu betrachten. Zudem ist sie konkurrenzlos. Möglicherweise wird es auch erst in 22nm wieder schnellere Grafikkarten geben. Also eine mutmaßliche Radeon HD 8000 oder Geforce GTX 700 in 28nm könnten dennoch langsamer sein.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

22nm wird es nicht geben...

Es kommt gleich 20nm

Und dann war die "GF1x0" auch ein "Sondermodell". 

Und vor allem, wenn man deiner Argumentation folgt, wo bleibt dann bitte die normale neue Generation? Weit und breit nichts zu sehen...

Sorry, aber dieses "Sondermodell" Gerede sind doch reine Ausflüchte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Dass die Titan als "Sondermodell" betrachtet wird, ist genau Nvidias Absicht mit dieser Namensgebung. Marketing-Blabla. Die Titan ist in der Form, wie sie jetzt auf den Markt kommt, der Nachfolger der GTX5*7*0 - eine teildeaktivierte Version des größten Chips der Kepler-Generation, so wie die 570 ein teildeaktivierter GF110 war.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Naja, SO weit würde ich jetzt nicht gehen!

Sehs eher als Nachfolger der GTX480 ohne den kaputten Chip (GF100). So schlimm wirds sicherlich nicht sein, aber rund ists auch nicht, sonst wäre der Vollausbau gekommen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, SO weit würde ich jetzt nicht gehen!
> 
> Sehs eher als Nachfolger der GTX480 ohne den kaputten Chip (GF100). So schlimm wirds sicherlich nicht sein, aber rund ists auch nicht, sonst wäre der Vollausbau gekommen.


 
Wie meinst du "so weit"? Was die Hardware angeht, ist das doch zutreffend - teildeaktivierter GF110 / teildeaktivierter GK110.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Die Karte ist einfach nicht mein Beuteschema, egal wie schnell die am Ende wirklich ist.
Was die Leistung angeht da wird sich noch einiges ändern wenn die Treiber weiter ausgereift sind


----------



## Scalon (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

[troll]
Die Titan ist auch nur eine Grafikkarte die Pixel ausgibt, wie jede andere auch.
[/troll]


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wie meinst du "so weit"? Was die Hardware angeht, ist das doch zutreffend - teildeaktivierter GF110 / teildeaktivierter GK110.


 Ja schon, aber bei der GTX570 gab es eben noch was drüber 

Hier gibt es aber nichts drüber, daher sollte man als Vergleich schon eher die GTX480 ran ziehen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Karte ist einfach nicht mein Beuteschema, egal wie schnell die am Ende wirklich ist.
> Was die Leistung angeht da wird sich noch einiges ändern wenn die Treiber weiter ausgereift sind


 So viel würde ich da nicht erwarten. nVidia hat schon seid ewigen Zeiten SIMD, und die GK104 Treiber sind schon knapp ein Jahr gereift, und werden sich von denen für GK110 gar nicht bis kaum unterscheiden. Es ist halt die gleiche Architektur.

Wenn msn genau hinschaut ist der Unterschied sogar KLEINER! zwischen GK110<->GK104 als zwischen GF110<->GF114. Da hat sich die HArdware deutlich stärker unterschieden. Also man sollte da echt nichts erwarten, was über 1-2% raus geht.

Jetzt mal Bugfixes usw bei GANZ neuen Spielen abgesehen, welche aber eben auch noch nicht für GK104 optimiert wurden.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Bleibt mal alle ganz locker. Erstmal müssen wir sehen was sie leistet und was sie dabei verbraucht und was sie für ein Lärm macht. Und zusätzlich muss man mal schauen, wie die GPGPU-Leistung, für diejenigen die es brauchen, gestiegen ist. Und bei der angestrebten Leistungsaufnahme um rund 31% schneller zu sein im Mittel (Habe die Werte nicht gemittelt, nur geschätzt.) bei geringeren Takt, ist doch schon eine Leistung und es ist bestimmt auch noch eine Leistungsreserve vorhanden.
Und man hat an AMD gesehen, das die Treiber doch erheblich was an Leistung drehen können und da auf beiden Seiten fähige Leute sitzen, könnte das auch NV schaffen, einen "Wundertreiber" zu entwickeln.
Mal schauen, vllt. schlag ich bei der zweiten Charge mal zu  aber etwas teuer ist sie trotzdem und trotzdem empfinde ich das Teil als ein geiles Stück Hardware...


----------



## hanfi104 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Eher weniger denn Nvidia kann schneller richtige Treiber bauen als AMD


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Sorry, aber die Hoffnung bei nVidia auf einen "Wundertreiber" sollte man sich ganz schnell aus dem Kopf schlagen...

Die Vorraussetzungen sind GANZ andere bei beiden Herstellern, und selbst der Umfang des "AMD-Wundertreibers" war überraschend groß. Mit so viel war zwar durchaus zu rechnen, und in manchen Bereichen, wo man noch unterdurchschnittlicht performt kann sowas durchaus auch nochmal kommen, aber ERWARTEN konnte man das wirklich nicht. Zwischen "Potenzial vorhanden sein" und "Potenzial nutzen" liegen einfach Welten!

Und nur mal zum Vergleich bzgl "Wundertreibern"

AMD:
Komplett neue Architektur
Umstieg von VLIW auf SIMD
neue Treiber

nVidia:
1 Jahr alte Treiber
altbekanntes SIMD
1 Jahr alte Architektur

Also wenn nVidia einen "Wundertreiber" ähnlich AMD bringt, dann haben Sie bis jetzt ziemlich scheise gebaut... Und das kann ich mir bei den Softwareleuten bei nVidia nicht vorstellen. Die wissen was Sie tun, und bekommen auch nichts fundamental Neues mit GK110. Das ist Buisness as usual.

Ein "Wundertreiber" ist daher absolut unwahrscheinlich.

EDIT:
@Hanfi:
nVidia hatte aber schon SEHR lange SIMD, und AMD VLIW, wo man in der LLVM zur Laufzeit das Mapping erst macht, und auch die Abhängigkeiten auflöst. Das ist nen ziemlich heftiges Problem, das Sie in Software gelöst haben mit den ganzen Abhängigkeiten usw. GCN ist da VIEL VIEL VIEL einfacher für die Treiberentwickler. Wohl sogar einfacher als Kepler für die nVidia Leute. Da sind jetzt einfach Ressourcen frei geworden, die man in die Verbesserung der Treiber stecken kann.

Das war ja auch mit ein Grund, von VLIW weg zu gehen. Die Software wurde einfach viel zu komplex.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber bei der GTX570 gab es eben noch was drüber
> 
> Hier gibt es aber nichts drüber, daher sollte man als Vergleich schon eher die GTX480 ran ziehen.


 
Die GTX480 ist aber viel zu negativ behaftet ^^ Außerdem wärs ja möööglich, dass irgendwann noch ein 15SMX-Titan kommt. Die Ultra-Titan. Oder so.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Ich hatte ja nur erwähnt das eine Mehrleistung möglich ist mit Bugfixing usw. Ich werde bestimmt keine Zahlenspiele einwerfen, die Zeit wird es zeigen was da möglich ist.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die GTX480 ist aber viel zu negativ behaftet ^^ Außerdem wärs ja möööglich, dass irgendwann noch ein 15SMX-Titan kommt. Die Ultra-Titan. Oder so.


 Ja, deswegen hatte ich ja auch bewusst die Einschränkung gebracht, weil es eigentlich keine Anhaltspunkte dafür gibt, dass das Design an sich kaputt ist.


----------



## sfc (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

DIe Leistung hätte ich auch gerne unter der Haube. Aber preislich ist das eindeutig nicht mehr Kragenweite. Da bleibe ich lieber bei meiner auf 1050 MHz laufenden 7970.


----------



## hanfi104 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Mir ist klar das Nvidia ihre SMIDs schon lange hat, aber es ist trotzdem schon eine Leistung 1 Jahr zu brauchen bis sie BF3 richtig zum laufen gebracht haben. OK eher Ausnahme, dennoch unverständlich


----------



## Lexx (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Ich frage mich, welchen "Kreuzzug" der Threadersteller hier führen will.. 
Macht ein "Grüner" nur seiner Enttäuschung über den nicht erlangte "Offenbarung" Luft,
oder artet das wieder in ein "Rotes" Ätschi-Bätschi-Bashing aus.. ? 

Auch wenn man noch so oft auf die "zu geringe Mehrleistung" hinweist, wird sie
dennoch nicht weniger. Und immerhin zieht sie allem bisher dagewesenen auf und
davon. Und das nicht nur im Laufschritt.

DAS ist nun die TITAN, Punkt und Basta. Die "Erleuchtung", der "Orgasmus" blieb aus.. 
Aber was hat man erwartet ??? Meiner Meinung nach das momentan technisch absolut 
Machbare. Und "darfs ein bisserl mehr sein" wird auch noch kommen. Die erste Charge 
wird in null komma nix weg sein.

Sie wie ich die "Zahlen" sehe - nichts genaues weiss man ja noch nicht - ist das ein mächtiges 
Stück Hardware. Plus 30 bis 50 % sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.

Sich bei einem Exklusiv-Produkt über den Preis zu mokieren, zu echauffieren, finde ich
pure neidisch, missgünstig, gekränkt und.. lächerlich..

BTT: möglicherweise will nV - ähnlich ASUS - auch nur eine Non-Plus-Ultra-Linie etablieren.
Limitierte Stückzahlen, technisch ausgereizt, hoher Preis.. wo liegt das Problem?

Warum bei MARS und MATRIX der exorbitante Preis soweit kein Thema war.. ??


----------



## Killermarkus81 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Schade, schade! 

Ich hatte mich schon son sehr auf stabile 50 FPS mit aktivem VSync und Framelimiter bei ANNO 2070 gefreut...

Nach dem ersten Schock hatte ich daher die 800 € (oder was Sie dann auch letztlich Kosten mag) erst mal verdaut und an seelige 8800 GTX Zeiten zurück gedacht. 
Damals auch knapp 600 € gelöhnt - der Leistungssprung war aber derart brachial, dass das schlechte Gewissen ganz schnell vergessen war. Danach habe ich nie mehr wie 400 € bezahlt - schlicht aus Performancegründen bzw. Preis/Leistung.

Mal schauen was die endgültigen Benches sagen und zeigen werden, aber selbst als Enthusiast ist die Investitionssumme schlichtweg unakzebtabel! 
Schade das ATI kein Physx unterstützt - die 7970 ist mir in den letzten Wochen (vor allem zu dem Preis) sehr symphatisch geworden. Unter Wasser bei flüsterleisen 1,3 GHz - eine echte Überlegung!


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Lexx schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, welchen "Kreuzzug" der Threadersteller hier führen will..
> Macht ein "Grüner" nur seiner Enttäuschung über den nicht erlangte "Offenbarung" Luft,
> oder artet das wieder in ein "Rotes" Ätschi-Bätschi-Bashing aus.. ?
> 
> ...



Ist doch Käse was du hier unterstellst. Der TS bezieht das ganz klar "immer" auf den Preis und da ist bei, was waren das 950€+?, einfach die gebotene Leistung anzunehmen gewesen und stellt eben nicht die große Überraschung dar. Nichts anderes stellt er fest.^^

MfG


----------



## DerpMonstah (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Gibts schon nen offizellen Preis? Die in der News verlinkte Seite hatte die Preise der 690er drin.


----------



## Nuallan (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ist doch Käse was du hier unterstellst. Der TS bezieht das ganz klar "immer" auf den Preis und da ist bei, was waren das 950€+?, einfach die gebotene Leistung anzunehmen gewesen und stellt eben nicht die große Überraschung dar. Nichts anderes stellt er fest.^^



Ne, er hat vollkommen recht. Zitat Skysnake: "Enthusiast schön und gut, man kann sein Geld aber auch wirklich verbrennen"
Da ist seine Meinung und die will er hier allen aufdrücken. Für mich riecht das gewaltig nach Neid oder halt der angesprochenen fehlenden Erleuchtung.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Lexx schrieb:


> DAS ist nun die TITAN, Punkt und Basta. Die "Erleuchtung", der "Orgasmus" blieb aus..
> Aber was hat man erwartet ??? Meiner Meinung nach das momentan technisch absolut
> Machbare. Und "darfs ein bisserl mehr sein" wird auch noch kommen. Die erste Charge
> wird in null komma nix weg sein.


Und das ist das schlimmste was passieren kann für ALLE Kunden...
Das bestätigt nämlich nVidia in ihren total überzogenen Preisvorstellungen, und am Ende zahlen ALLE mehr als sie eigentlich müssten... 



> Sie wie ich die "Zahlen" sehe - nichts genaues weiss man ja noch nicht - ist das ein mächtiges
> Stück Hardware. Plus 30 bis 50 % sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.
> 
> Sich bei einem Exklusiv-Produkt über den Preis zu mokieren, zu echauffieren, finde ich
> ...


 Wie schon gesagt, liegt das Problem am völlig überzogenen Preis, welcher nach einem Jahr kein besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bringt. Das ist absolut abnormal für die IT-Welt, und ein absoluter Stillstand, wenn nicht gar Rückschritt, denn Stillstand ist in der IT schon ein Rückschritt... Die Entwicklung geht ja weiter...



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ne, er hat vollkommen recht. Zitat Skysnake: "Enthusiast schön und gut, man kann sein Geld aber auch wirklich verbrennen"
> Da ist seine Meinung und die will er hier allen aufdrücken. Für mich riecht das gewaltig nach Neid oder halt der angesprochenen fehlenden Erleuchtung.


 Ich Neid?

Sorry, aber eins hab ich ganz sicher nicht, und zwar Neid. Warum sollte ich? Von mir aus kann sich jeder 10 von den Karten kaufen, weil er 6 nacheinander verballert mit OC, und halt noch sein Quad-SLI haben will. Das juckt mich nicht. Was mich stört ist, wenn die Leute einfach eine für alle Endkunden schlechte Endwicklung bejubeln, und nem Hersteller das Geld in den Poppes schieben. Das ist nämlich kontraproduktiv...

Und auch ansonsten habe ich absolut keinen Grund neidisch zu sein. Warum auch? Wenn ich bock hab, hab ich im Geschäft SB-E Dual-Sockel Xeon Maschinen mit 18/32 Threads, oder K20, oder 2x12Core AMDs zur Verfügung, und für mich allein 2x 4Cores 8 Thread Xeons zusammen mit nem XeonX. Wenn manns genau nimmt sogar mit 2 XeonX.

Und das Beste daran ist folgendes: Ich zahl dafür keinen müden Cent, sondern bekomme noch Geld dafür, das ich mir der Hardware was mache...

Also bitte, warum sollte ich da auf die Karte neidisch sein? Aber ne ist klar, du hast natürlich recht, ich triefe nur so vor Neid...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ne, er hat vollkommen recht. Zitat Skysnake: "Enthusiast schön und gut, man kann sein Geld aber auch wirklich verbrennen"
> Da ist seine Meinung und die will er hier allen aufdrücken. Für mich riecht das gewaltig nach Neid oder halt der angesprochenen fehlenden Erleuchtung.



Hier darf jeder schreiben was er wil und seine Meinung mitteilen.
Ich seh da keinen Neid, dann müßte ich ja in vielen Bereichen grüner wie der Hulk der sein.


----------



## DerpMonstah (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Man liest halt ne Menge Emotionen raus bei seinen Posts.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

hey ruhig Blut, alles gut! 
Ab und zu mal mit anderen Themen beschäftigen tut gut. 
Das merkt man auch immer ganz gut im Geschäftsleben wenn das eigene Projekt das wichtigste ist und die Welt sich aufhört zu drehen weil irgendwas schief geht! 

Die Wahrheit liegt wie so oft wohl dazwischen...
In den Foren wäre es manchmal hilfreich nicht mit polemischen Unterstellungen zu Argumentieren...Aber das ist aufgrund der aggressiven Formulierung auch nicht immer ganz einfach und so schauckelts sich immer ganz schön auf... 

Also, jetzt habt Euch alle wieder lieb und wieder back to topic please!


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ne, er hat vollkommen recht. Zitat Skysnake: "Enthusiast schön und gut, man kann sein Geld aber auch wirklich verbrennen"
> Da ist seine Meinung und die will er hier allen aufdrücken. Für mich riecht das gewaltig nach Neid oder halt der angesprochenen fehlenden Erleuchtung.


Überleg doch mal was du schreibst, wo "drückt" er Dir deine Meinung auf???  

MfG


----------



## soyus3 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Nein ich würde ihm kein "Neid" vorwerfen.
Nur seine Posts sind teilwise merkwürdig.
Weil AMD keine Ahnung von Wirtschaft hat,muss man die anderen Unternehmen Intel und Nvidia bestrafen in dem man sein Geld lieber verbrennen sollte ?
Wenn euch AMD so am Herzen liegt schreibt doch denen eine E-Mail:"Liebes AMD erhöht die Preise für eure Produkte und wir werden sie kaufen,damit ihr euch über das Wasser halten könnt."
Würde das jemand machen ? Nein,das eigene Ego ist dafür zu stark.Und würde das AMD so machen mit der Erhöhung der Preise,würde die Leute noch mehr die "Marken" Produkte kaufen.
Ziemlich brenzlige Situation.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Ja ne ist klar 

Und der Bank sag ich auch: "Hey Jungs, ihr habts schwer, mach mal noch 0,5% mehr Soll-Zins auf den Kredit drauf, ihr könnts echt grad gebrauchen"
Oder beim Staat: "Hey, haut die Lohnsteuer rauf, und die MwSt. Ihr könnts echt gebrauchen"



Also MIR ist mein Portmonnaie das nächste von allen


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Auch in diesem Thread muss ich mich mal wieder wundern.

1. Wurde die Karte noch nirgends getestet. Es gibt also noch keine aussagekräftigen Benchmarks von PCGH, CB etc., die Aussagen über die Leistungsfähigkeit der Titan zulassen.

2. Ist die Titan noch nicht im Preisvergleich gelistet d.h. man kann noch nicht sagen, was sie auf dem freien Markt kosten wird.

Und trotz Unwissenheit dieser beiden maßgeblichen Punkte wird wieder auf  gemacht und finale Urteile werden gefällt. 

Echt eigenartig, sich ohne "echte" Infos und nur anhand von (vermeintlichen) Leaks die Köpfe einzuschlagen


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Was heißt "ohne echte" Infos.

Die Leaks sind raus, und zu 99,999% wohl echt. nVidia hat ja durch ihren EIGENEN Leak die meisten Zahlen absolut bestätigt. Zudem wurden auch die Folien damit bestätigt, die wohl von nVidia stammen bzgl Crysis3 usw.

Da sollte man wahrlich keine großen Abweichungen erwarten. Vor allem nicht nach oben, wobei natürlich noch immer ein Funken Hoffnung besteht, wobei der wirklich sehr sehr sehr klein ist bei mir.


----------



## Deimos (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Lexx schrieb:


> BTT: möglicherweise will nV - ähnlich ASUS - auch nur eine Non-Plus-Ultra-Linie etablieren.
> Limitierte Stückzahlen, technisch ausgereizt, hoher Preis.. wo liegt das Problem?


Ich bin sogar überzeugt davon, dass es so ist. Titan ist imo kein Massenprodukt, sondern marketingtechnisch aufgestellt wie eine Ares, Mars und Konsorten. Man bringt den Profimarkt-Ableger in einer limitierten Charge in den Consumermarkt und voila; plötzlich zahlt der Endkunde Preise, die ansonsten niemals zu etablieren wären.

Dazu, meine ich, dürfte man aber auch eine dedizierte Meinung haben - dass eine Karte für knapp 1'000.- EUR die Gemüter spaltet, ist nicht verwunderlich imo. 



Lexx schrieb:


> Warum bei MARS und MATRIX der exorbitante Preis soweit kein Thema war.. ??


Ich weiss nicht, welche Threads du zu den zwei Karten gelesen hast, aber so ziemlich jeder Post dreht sich dabei um den Preis... 
Für den Grossteil steht P/L nunmal vor "L". Tragischerweise ist keine der beiden Seiten bereit zu akzeptieren, dass andere Menschen andere Präferenzen haben...


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was heißt "ohne echte" Infos.



Ohne echte Infos heißt ohne echte Infos. Oder hast du Links mit unabhängigen Game-Benchmarks?



> Die Leaks sind raus, und zu 99,999% wohl echt. nVidia hat ja durch ihren EIGENEN Leak die meisten Zahlen absolut bestätigt. Zudem wurden auch die Folien damit bestätigt, die wohl von nVidia stammen bzgl Crysis3 usw.



Da gebe ich keinen Pfifferling drauf. Mich interessieren nur Tests der Titan und keine Leaks. Denn nur so lässt sich die Titan objektiv beurteilen....


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Afaik ist die HD7970 Ghz die schnellste GPU, deswegen finde ich es intressant mal zu schätzen wie viel % Titan schneller ist.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Naja, wenn man alles hier bei PCGH nur "objektiv" beurteilen würde, dann müsste man auf 50%+ aller News verzichten. 

MfG


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Aber man darf ja mit einiger Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass NVs eigene Präsentationsfolien die Titan möglichst gut dastehen lassen - und da siehts nicht so beeindruckend aus wie im Vorfeld erwartet.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Aber man darf ja mit einiger Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass NVs eigene Präsentationsfolien die Titan möglichst gut dastehen lassen - und da siehts nicht so beeindruckend aus wie im Vorfeld erwartet.



Das wiederum steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber wie gesagt, ich warte lieber Tests ab, bevor ich finale Urteile fälle



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man alles hier bei PCGH nur "objektiv" beurteilen würde, dann müsste man auf 50%+ aller News verzichten.


 
Aber ihre Benches sind gut


----------



## Quiz (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Die Karte kostet mehr als mein gesamter Rechner


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Kommt bei mir jetzt nicht ganz hin, aber sehr nahe.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Also wenn Nvidia schon so ne Highendkarte bringt, dann bitte mit ner ordentlichen Kühlung. 95°C Werksangabe  wie soll die Karte den Furmark überleben. 
Wenn sich die Karte ordentlich OCen lässt werden die 250w warsch. bei weitem nicht ausreichen...aber wer sich die Karte leisten kann, der wird sich auch n ordentliches 700/800w NT leisten können, sowie ne WaKü. 
Witzig wäre es nur, wenn das System mit der Karte oftmals ins CPU Limit laufen würde ...solche Probleme haben/hätten eben nur Enthusiasten.
Aber ganz ehrlich: Ne Alternative stellt die Karte zur GTX690 absolut dar.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber ihre Benches sind gut


Gut ja, ohne Frage aber in Rellation zum vorr. Preis??

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Aber nicht falsch verstehen: *Falls* es sich bestätigt, dass die Titan über 900 € kostete und dabei im Schnitt nur rund 30% mehr leistet als eine GTX680, dann muss man ganz klar attestieren, dass Nvidia da im Prinzip Preistreiberei betreibt. Es kann nicht angehen, dass eine neue Karte doppelt so viel kostet, wie der direkte Vorgänger (GF110) aus 2011.



DaStash schrieb:


> Gut ja, ohne Frage aber in Rellation zum vorr. Preis??



Ein Missverständnis. Ich meinte die Benches von PCGH


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Wie auch immer, das Gekaspere um diesen Launch muss endlich ein Ende haben - der ganze Spekulatius hält mich grausamst vom Arbeiten ab


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Also auf ebay stehen schon welche für 1600$ :Asus Nvidia GTX TITAN GPU 6gb GK110 | eBay


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Also auf ebay stehen schon welche für 1,500$ :Asus Nvidia GTX TITAN GPU 6gb GK110 | eBay



Ein echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## Deimos (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich: Ne Alternative stellt die Karte zur GTX690 absolut dar.


Das auf jeden Fall, ob sie jetzt 30, 50 oder 70% schneller ist. Für Leute, denen M-GPU nicht in den Rechner wandert, sicher eine gute (weil einzige ) Alternative. 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, das Gekaspere um diesen Launch muss endlich ein Ende haben - der ganze Spekulatius hält mich grausamst vom Arbeiten ab


Sag mal nix!


----------



## soyus3 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Quiz schrieb:


> Die Karte kostet mehr als mein gesamter Rechner



Ja mein Audi A6 hat auch soviel gekostet wie 3 Dancia.
Aber man lebt nur einmal und sollte sich auch mal etwas schönes im Leben gönnen.
Aber zum Thema ich bin auch gespannt auf die ersten unabhängigen Benches.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ein echtes Schnäppchen


Schnäppchen? Isch nehme zwei... 

MfG


----------



## XE85 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> ...dass NVs eigene Präsentationsfolien die Titan möglichst gut dastehen lassen...



Möchte man meinen, allerdings passt da die gewählte Auflösung nicht wirklich ins Bild da hier zum einen noch leicht ein CPU Limit vorliegen kann und zum anderen die Titan mit ihren 6GB in noch höheren Auflösungen ihren Speichervorteil ausspielen kann - denn in 2560x1600 wendet sich schon jetzt häufig das Blatt zugunsten einer AMD Karte mit 3GB Speicher.



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> wie soll die Karte den Furmark überleben.


 
spielst du den ganzen Tag Furmark


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Da reicht schon GPGPU, und du bist nicht weit hinter FurMark.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



XE85 schrieb:


> Möchte man meinen, allerdings passt da die gewählte Auflösung nicht wirklich ins Bild da hier zum einen noch leicht ein CPU Limit vorliegen kann und zum anderen die Titan mit ihren 6GB in noch höheren Auflösungen ihren Speichervorteil ausspielen kann - denn in 2560x1600 wendet sich schon jetzt häufig das Blatt zugunsten einer AMD Karte mit 3GB Speicher.


 
Da ist ja noch die "2xGTX690 vs 3xTitan"-Folie, in 5760*1080. http://photos.expertreviews.co.uk/i...Expert_Reviews/dir_369/er_photo_184837_52.png
Mit 4xMSAA sind diese Spiele sehr speicherlastig - das sieht man dann auch am Vorsprung der Titanen vor den GTX690ern, da kapituliert bei letzteren wohl die Bandbreite. Solange das nicht der Fall ist, können sich die drei Titanen praktisch nicht von den 2 690ern absetzen, und das obwohl quad-SLI eh nicht ideal skaliert.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Und das Titan SLI mehr kostet, mehr Strom verballert, und ein Jahr jünger ist


----------



## cesium137 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und auch ansonsten habe ich absolut keinen Grund neidisch zu sein. Warum auch? Wenn ich bock hab, hab ich im Geschäft SB-E Dual-Sockel Xeon Maschinen mit 18/32 Threads, oder K20, oder 2x12Core AMDs zur Verfügung, und für mich allein 2x 4Cores 8 Thread Xeons zusammen mit nem XeonX. Wenn manns genau nimmt sogar mit 2 XeonX.
> 
> Und das Beste daran ist folgendes: Ich zahl dafür keinen müden Cent, sondern bekomme noch Geld dafür, das ich mir der Hardware was mache...


 
Das ist eine revolutionäre Betrachtungsweise
Das Beste ist also einen Konsumartikel nicht selbst zu besitzen - sondern etwas mit ihm auf der Arbeitsstelle "zu machen"

Demnach hat es der Automechaniker bei Lamborghini besser als der Besitzer eines solchen
Und der Uhrenverkäufer bei Wempe ist ganz weit vorne - während der Rolex Kunde eine arme Socke ist

Auch betreibst Du hier einen Aufwand und schreibst Dir die Finger wund damit auch der letzte begreift wie "unsinnig" das Geld angelegt ist

Letztendlich ist es doch so:

Mit deiner OCten 7970 warst Du bisher Herr im Ring. Dazu ist dir höchstwahrscheinlich die Marke AMD noch sympathisch.
Jetzt ist der BOSS grün
Das wurmt dich - that`s all


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

Ja klar, und deswegen war die mir ach so wichtige 7970 auch >6 Monate bei uns im Institut verbaut, damit ein paar Leute, darauf ein paar Benches und Optimierungen machen können 

Ist klar, aus mir heraus spricht der reine Neid


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



cesium137 schrieb:


> Auch betreibst Du hier einen Aufwand und schreibst Dir die Finger wund damit auch der letzte begreift wie "unsinnig" das Geld angelegt ist


Gleiches könnte man auch von deinen Posts behaupten, in dem du die vermeintliche TS-Diktatur aufzudecken versuchst...^^

MfG


----------



## Lexx (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

..vermein*t*liche..

Was ist eine "TS-Diktatur"?


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*

TS:=*T*hread*S*tarter

-> TS-Diktatur<->Threadstarter-Diktatur



OK,

es kann auch Themenstarter gemeint sein, läuft aber aufs gleiche hinaus.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> und die tests sind online



Nein, das ist nur die Vorstellung. 
Die eigentlichen Tests kommen erst noch.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Februar 2013)

Richtig. Aber der Preis ist draußen 

http://www.abload.de/img/titan21wrb5.jpg
Ich glaub du musst deine 690 wirklich behalten, Cook ^^ (oder doch drauf hoffen, dass du zwei Titanen abbekommst, vielleicht zum Vorzugspreis von nur 1800 statt 1900 Euro )


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Skysnake schrieb:


> TS:=*T*hread*S*tarter
> 
> -> TS-Diktatur<->Threadstarter-Diktatur
> 
> ...


Threadstarter-Diktatur ist damit gemeint. 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber der Preis ist draußen
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/titan21wrb5.jpg
> Ich glaub du musst deine 690 wirklich behalten, Cook ^^ (oder doch drauf hoffen, dass du zwei Titanen abbekommst, vielleicht zum Vorzugspreis von nur 1800 statt 1900 Euro )


Sie kostet mehr als eine 690 leistet, aber weniger lohnt sich imho kaum.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich glaub du musst deine 690 wirklich behalten, Cook ^^



Das glaube ich auch. 
950 €. Die haben 'nen Sockenschuss


----------



## bingo88 (19. Februar 2013)

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Etwa 50 - 60 % Mehrleistung gegenüber einer GTX 680, die sagen wir mal mit 420€ weniger als die Hälfte der Titan kostet?  950 € wär mir persönlich viel zu viel (zumal der Wertverfall ja extrem ist), aber bitte, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Da fahr ich lieber in den Urlaub


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Da fahr ich lieber in den Urlaub



Ich auch. Habe gerade schon mal Reisekataloge gewälzt


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Februar 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Etwa 50 - 60 % Mehrleistung gegenüber einer GTX 680, die sagen wir mal mit 420€ weniger als die Hälfte der Titan kostet?  950 € wär mir persönlich viel zu viel (zumal der Wertverfall ja extrem ist), aber bitte, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Da fahr ich lieber in den Urlaub


 
Weit unter 60%, wenn man nach Nvidias eigenen Benchmarks geht.


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> 950 €. Die haben 'nen Sockenschuss



Ach komm schon. Als PhysX Karte kannst Du sie Dir doch in den Rechner schrauben


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ach komm schon. Als PhysX Karte kannst Du sie Dir doch in den Rechner schrauben



 Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Dafür wäre die Titan ideal


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUPsFBmZr9A

Vom Luxx.

Wenn ich mir das da anschaue, dann ist das auf der einen Seite echt krass, das man doch auf 1GHz kommt, aber andererseits ist das auch ziemlich komisch mit den Rucklern... Ich würde da auf die Anzeige nicht unbedingt verlassen. Vorallem mit der schwankenden Leistungsaufnahme...

Also das ist wirklich schon sehr sehr seltsam teilweise.

Bei der Spannung haben Sie auf JEDEN FALL! richtig gute Arbeit geleistet. Das ist wirklich sehr tief. Die maximal 1,2V sind aber schon ein bischen schwach... OC´ler wird das definitiv beschränken.

Langzeittests müssen auf jeden Fall zeigen, wie sich der Turbo wirklich verhält.

Offenes/geschlossenes Gehäuse wird da wohl auch einiges ausmachen, genau wie Winter/Sommer 

Das ist halt echt der Hammer, der noch schlimmer wird als bei GK104:

"JUHU, es ist Winter, endlich wieder ne schneller Karte "
"****  Ich hasse den Sommer, meine Karte ist so langsam "


----------



## bingo88 (19. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> "JUHU, es ist Winter, endlich wieder ne schneller Karte "
> "****  Ich hasse den Sommer, meine Karte ist so langsam "


Wer Leistung will, muss leiden


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

Die Vergleichbarkeit von Ergebnissen leidet darunter aber extrem. Man schaue sich mal die komplett andere Einschätzung von PCGH und Luxx bzgl Leistungsaufnahme im Vergleich zu 7970 GHz-Edition an.

Vor allem müssen die Tester noch VIEL extremer darauf achten, wie Sie die Karten testen. Insbesondere kurze Benches sind halt komplett für die Tonne. Man muss praktisch über mehrere Minuten die Karte immer vorheizen, ansonsten kannste die Sache knicken. 

In den meisten Benchsituationen kannst du das aber gar nicht machen...

Also für Tester ist das noch schlimmer als bei der Einführung des Turbos im CPU-Markt


----------



## bingo88 (19. Februar 2013)

Das ist wirklich nicht so toll! Ich bin trotzdem noch gespannt, wie das Teil wirklich abschneiden wird. Um mich als Kunden zu gewinnen, müssten die den Preis aber um mindestens 500 € senken, sonst können sie das Teil behalten, egal wie viel Mehrleistung drinnen ist.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Jup.
> 
> Man darf ja echt nicht vergessen,  das inzweischen Kepler EIN JAHR! alt ist. Da sollte normal was neues  kommen, was die Preise für die alten Karten reduziert. nVidia haut aber  nochmal mehr drauf
> 
> Das ist so in der Form einfach reine abzocke...



Mach doch den Roten lieber einen Vorwurf, das sie keinen Konter zur Titan haben.
Ist ein nicht gelungenes und haeufig verwendetes Beispiel, aber Intel schlaegt auch bei ihrer Top-CPU massig drauf.
Anscheinend ist nun mal die Titan irgendwie konkurrenzlos, schade eigentlich.

Wenn man den ganzen Verlauf bisschen verfolgt, vom Launch der AMD 7xxx Reihe bis hin zur GTX680 koennte man einige nicht so schoene Gedanken bekommen. Vor allem erinner ich mich, das die Jungs von nVidia nach dem AMD Launch erstmal gelaechelt haben.
Ob die Titan damals schon Serienreife hatte oder nicht, keine Ahnung, aber waeren die AMD staerker, wuerde nVidia auch ne ganz andere Schiene fahren.

Ihnen jetzt einen Vorwurf machen, das sie unerhoerte Preise verlangen, ist auch irgendwie seltsam.
Ich muss das Zeugs nicht kaufen.

Um so schlimmer finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang die Aussage von AMD ihre naechsten Karten erst so spaet bringen zu wollen.

Fuer mich als Endkunden ist das keine tolle Entwicklung


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich nicht so toll! Ich bin trotzdem noch gespannt, wie das Teil wirklich abschneiden wird. Um mich als Kunden zu gewinnen, müssten die den Preis aber um mindestens 500 € senken, sonst können sie das Teil behalten, egal wie viel Mehrleistung drinnen ist.


 Na, vor dem "Launch" hätte ich jetzt <600€ gesagt.

Da der Verbrauch aber scheinbar so niedrig ausfällt, und der Takt so hoch, könnte ich mich eventuell auch mit <700€ anfreunden. Dafür MÜSSEN! aber noch unabhängige Tests her. Aktuell passen die Taktraten überhaupt nicht mit den Benchergebnissen von nVidia zusammen...

Vorher würde ich da aktuell gar nichts mehr zu sagen, welcher Preis gerechtfertigt ist, außer halt das >800€ halt total gesponnen sind.


----------



## bingo88 (19. Februar 2013)

Naja, vielleicht ist das halt auch nur, weil man als chronisch klammer Student solche Preise einfach nicht gewohnt ist. Kann ja für den fest angestellten, vollzeitarbeitenden Teil der Bevölkerung wieder anders aussehen


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Februar 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *Ihnen jetzt einen Vorwurf machen, das sie unerhoerte Preise verlangen, ist auch irgendwie seltsam.
> Ich muss das Zeugs nicht kaufen.*
> 
> Um so schlimmer finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang die Aussage von AMD ihre naechsten Karten erst so spaet bringen zu wollen.
> ...


 
Du widersprichst dir etwas. Für dich als Endkunden ist es Mist, aber gleichzeitig verteidigst du NVs Preispolitik? Bei den Mondpreisen darf man ruhig Kritik anbringen. Es ist ja nicht in deinem Interesse als Käufer, wenn Nvidia Dagobert Duck spielt und den Geldspeicher füllt... ^^


----------



## blackout24 (19. Februar 2013)

Ist ist doch nicht so als gäbe es keine modernen Karten von NVIDIA zu erschwinglichen Preisen mit den man Spielen kann. Das man mit den keine 3 Monitore befeuern kann ist doch auch klar, sind ja auch für Casuals gedacht und Sachen wie 690 und Titan halt für Enthusiasten. Wenn man auf auf nem 22 Zoll Monitor irgendwas Spielen möchte und es einem reicht, dass man nicht alle Einstellungen auf MAX stellen kann wird man auch für unter 900 Euro bedient.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Hoffnung bei nVidia auf einen "Wundertreiber" sollte man sich ganz schnell aus dem Kopf schlagen...
> 
> Die Vorraussetzungen sind GANZ andere bei beiden Herstellern, und selbst der Umfang des "AMD-Wundertreibers" war überraschend groß. Mit so viel war zwar durchaus zu rechnen, und in manchen Bereichen, wo man noch unterdurchschnittlicht performt kann sowas durchaus auch nochmal kommen, aber ERWARTEN konnte man das wirklich nicht. Zwischen "Potenzial vorhanden sein" und "Potenzial nutzen" liegen einfach Welten!
> 
> ...


 
Du musst nicht immer deine Meinung auf Teufel komm raus verteidigen. Überleg mal wie lange es gedauert hat, bis die XBOX-Spiele so aussahen wie sie jetzt zum Teil aussehen und das aus Krüppelhardware. Es bleiben immer Optimierungsreserven vorhanden und man hat selbst aktuell mit dem neuen Treiber 28% bei AC3 mit einer GTX670. Aber ok, ist halt nicht möglich deiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2013)

*M4xw0lf*, mit dem Auslassen von Teilen einer Aussage, kann man alles so hinbiegen wie man es gerne lesen wuerde.

Wenn du mich zitierst, dann bitte komplett, aber schmeiss Aussagen von mir nicht durcheinander.
Genauso veraendere mein Posting nicht, ich habe nie fette Lettern verwendet.

Vielleicht, habe ich hier fuer Andere etwas missverstaendlich geschrieben, darauf kann man hinweisen oder nachfragen.
Aber versuch mich nicht in einem nVidia freundlichen und ueberhaupt zwielichtigen Licht darzustellen. 


Und ja ich bleibe dabei. Ich muss Produkte nicht kaufen, wenn mir der Preis nicht gefaellt, wenn ich den Hersteller nicht mag usw.
Ich jammer hier auch nicht rum, das mir eine Asus Ares zu teuer ist, das ich den Preis von einem i7 3970X fuer total ueberzogen halte, das ein Veyron mit, selbst wenn ich das Geld locker haette, keine 1,6mio Wert waere.

Aber was in den Hardwareforen so abgeht, speziell wenns um den Preis geht. Da werden ploetzlich Viele zu Wirtschaftsspezialisten, die unglaublich viel Ahnung von allem haben, vielen Herstellern Misserfolge bei den veranschlagten Preisen prophezeien etc etc.

Natuerlich sollte man Firmenpolitiken kritisch gegenueber stehen, und nicht alles hinnehmen.
Die beste Waffe bei soetwas ist noch immer meine Verweigerung, ein Produkt oder gar einen kompletten Hersteller zu meiden und dafuer nicht mein Geld auszugeben.
Leider wird das viel zu inkonsequent von Leuten ausgeuebt. Da wird geschimpft, aber trotzdem gekauft.
Und letztendlich gibt der Erfolg den Firmen recht. Danke Kapitalismus 

Achtung, dieses Posting kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten, bitte gehen sie damit vorsichtig um.


----------



## bingo88 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Du musst nicht immer deine Meinung auf Teufel komm raus verteidigen. Überleg mal wie lange es gedauert hat, bis die XBOX-Spiele so aussahen wie sie jetzt zum Teil aussehen und das aus Krüppelhardware. Es bleiben immer Optimierungsreserven vorhanden und man hat selbst aktuell mit dem neuen Treiber 28% bei AC3 mit einer GTX670. Aber ok, ist halt nicht möglich deiner Meinung nach.


 Das muss aber nichts mit Treibern zu tun haben, sondern fußt in vielen Fällen auf gesammelte Erfahrung mit der Platform seitens der Spieleentwickler.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass da noch irgendwelche "Wundertreiber" kommen. Skysnake fasst das schon treffend zusammen, die Architektur ist nicht neu und sie hatten bereits viel Zeit damit zu arbeiten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Februar 2013)

Das war eine Hervorhebung meinerseits, um deutlich zu machen worauf ich mich beziehe, gell. Kein Grund zur Aufregung.


----------



## Superwip (19. Februar 2013)

-Die Karte hat keine echte Konkurrenz
-sie ist jedenfalls erheblich schneller als die zweitbeste
-Ob nun nVidia oder TSMC schuld ist- anscheinend gibt es Fertigungsprobleme, daher sind die Stückzahlen prinzipiell begrenzt, nVidia ist daher nicht daran interressiert die Absatzzahlen durch geringere Preise zu steigern

Jedenfalls ist die Karte auch kein Nachfolger der GTX 680. Wenn die Titan überteuert ist ist es die 680 auch.

Natürlich wäre es schon wenn die Karte billiger wäre aber anscheinend ist das derzeit weder sinnvoll möglich noch wirtschaftlich vernünftig.



> "JUHU, es ist Winter, endlich wieder ne schneller Karte "
> "****  Ich hasse den Sommer, meine Karte ist so langsam "


 
WaKü.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht ist das halt auch nur, weil man als chronisch klammer Student solche Preise einfach nicht gewohnt ist. Kann ja für den fest angestellten, vollzeitarbeitenden Teil der Bevölkerung wieder anders aussehen


 Ich würde mir die Karte zu dem Preis nicht mal kaufen, wenn ich Geld scheisen würde  (ok.... vielleicht in dem Fall, aber nur wenn mir klar ist, das ich nie unter Verstopfung leiden werde )

Ich bin Schwabe  Dem liegt das Geld aus dem Fenster werfen einfach nicht im Blut 

Du weißt eventuell, wie es bei uns heißt: "Von den Reichen lernstes sparen" 

Und da ist VIEL Wahrheit dran 

Gehen bei Aldi einkaufen, mit dem Smart/Polo, oder gar zu Fuß, und in der Garage steht eine S-Klasse neben der anderen 


Superwip schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist die Karte auch kein Nachfolger der GTX 680. Wenn die Titan überteuert ist ist es die 680 auch.


Ist Sie ja auch 



> Natürlich  wäre es schon wenn die Karte billiger wäre aber anscheinend ist das  derzeit weder sinnvoll möglich noch wirtschaftlich vernünftig.


Das kann von uns keiner Sagen. Das PCI-E 3.0 jetzt aber läuft lässt eigentlich gutes hoffen, genau wie die 14 SMX und der verdammt hohe Turbotakt.



> WaKü.


 Ja, das ist bei der Karte wohl wirklich etwas, was man sich ernsthaft überlegen sollte. Die Vorteile sind schon sehr ansprechend...

Da hätte ich mir echt so was wie bei der ARES II gewünscht. Direkt ne KonpaktWaKü drauf und gut ist.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das war eine Hervorhebung meinerseits, um deutlich zu machen worauf ich mich beziehe, gell. Kein Grund zur Aufregung.


 
Genau, und diese zwei Aussagen haben nichts miteinander zu tun.
Also als was willst du mich hier hinstellen?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Das muss aber nichts mit Treibern zu tun haben, sondern fußt in vielen Fällen auf gesammelte Erfahrung mit der Platform seitens der Spieleentwickler.
> 
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass da noch irgendwelche "Wundertreiber" kommen. Skysnake fasst das schon treffend zusammen, die Architektur ist nicht neu und sie hatten bereits viel Zeit damit zu arbeiten.


 
Ich stimme ja auch generell zu, aber für die Leistungssteigerungen sind nun mal die Treiber verantwortlich und ich kann mir trotzdem nicht vorstellen, das es alleine an der neuen Architektur liegt. Dann müsste man ja nichts von einem Treiberupdate haben, de facto hat man aber sehr viel von gewissen Treiberupdates. Und du weißt nicht, was optimiert wurde - eine Zugriffszeit, ein Algorithmus  oder sonst was, daher das gänzlich auszuschließen, halt ich für abwegig.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Februar 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Genau, und diese zwei Aussagen haben nichts miteinander zu tun.
> Also als was willst du mich hier hinstellen?


 
Entschuldigung, ich will dich als gar nichts "hinstellen". Für mich waren die hervorgehobenen Sätze eben widersprüchlich, wie ich es in meiner Antwort geschrieben habe. Wenn ich das falsch aufgefasst habe, dann darfst du meine Antwort als gegenstandslos betrachten


----------



## Voodoo2 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



polarwolf schrieb:


> also wenn der Benchmark-Chart stimmt, ist das schon eine ordentliche Zusatzleistung verglichen mit der GTX 680:
> 
> Crysis 2:
> 65% (680) auf 100% (Titan): Das ist eine Steigerung von 53,38%
> ...



sehe ich auch so (doch der preis ist eine gaaaaaantz andere liga )


----------



## Jooschka (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ich stimme ja auch generell zu, aber für die Leistungssteigerungen sind nun mal die Treiber verantwortlich und ich kann mir trotzdem nicht vorstellen, das es alleine an der neuen Architektur liegt. Dann müsste man ja nichts von einem Treiberupdate haben, de facto hat man aber sehr viel von gewissen Treiberupdates. Und du weißt nicht, was optimiert wurde - eine Zugriffszeit, ein Algorithmus  oder sonst was, daher das gänzlich auszuschließen, halt ich für abwegig.


 Wenn ich an Skyrim denke, liegt es in vielen Fällen aber auch an den Spielen, und nicht nur an den Treibern^^ 
So sieht's wohl auch bei der Xbox aus... kann man da überhaupt nen neuen Treiber installieren??? ??? Da kommt die optimiertung auch aus den Spielen, und nicht vom Treiber... oder nicht?
Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass es Wundertreiber geben wird, wohl aber kleine verbesserungen... 
zum Taktpotential: Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass sich der riesige Chip noch richtig weit nach oben treiben lässt, weil man bei großen Chips viel mehr Probleme mit Wärmeverteilung und Leckströmen hat, als bei kleineren Chips... aber Tests können mich ja vom Gegenteil überzeugen!! 

PS.: Wehe jetzt kommt hier nochmal einer von den Idioten und greift mich jetzt persönlich für meinen Post an, und unterstellt mir hier igendwie Neid oder keine Ahnung was!!!


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (19. Februar 2013)

Na da bin ich ja mal auf die Testergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, ich will dich als gar nichts "hinstellen". Für mich waren die hervorgehobenen Sätze eben widersprüchlich, wie ich es in meiner Antwort geschrieben habe. Wenn ich das falsch aufgefasst habe, dann darfst du meine Antwort als gegenstandslos betrachten


 

Oke, war wohl bisschen Missverstaendniss bei 

Verzeih, wenn ich etwas energischer aufgetreten bin. *Handreichsmiley such*


----------



## D@rk (19. Februar 2013)

Mir ist grade eine grafik auf geforce.com entgegen gekommen.
Look



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2013)

D@rk schrieb:


> Mir ist grade eine grafik auf geforce.com entgegen gekommen.
> Look
> 
> 
> ...


 
Demnach wäre sie dann schneller als die GTX 690. Donnerstag werden wir es wissen.


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2013)

Das sieht mir wieder etwas nach einer geschönten nvidia-Grafik aus. Ich denke nicht, dass die Titan schneller ist als eine 690. 

Auch die zweigeteilte NDA kommt  mir etwas seltsam vor 

Aber wie Scholle schon sagt, Donnerstag ist D-Day


----------



## MR-Y (19. Februar 2013)

@*polarwolf*

Crysis 2:
65% (680) auf 100% (Titan): Das ist eine Steigerung von 53,38% ??????

Hitman:
73% auf 100%: Steigerung von immerhin fast 37%. ???

sorry aber von 65% zu 100% sind es nur 35% und von 73% zu 100% sind es nur 27% was los mit euch ^^
mfg


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie Prozentrechnen die Leute überfordert 

Google mal nach "von hundert" und "auf hundert" 

Dann wird dir vielleicht einiges klarer


----------



## Jooschka (19. Februar 2013)

MR-Y schrieb:


> @*polarwolf*
> 
> Crysis 2:
> 65% (680) auf 100% (Titan): Das ist eine Steigerung von 53,38% ??????
> ...


 
100/60 sind 1,538 --> 153,8% --> 53,8% mehr!
100/73 sind 1,369863... --> ~137% --> 37% mehr
Digga, das ist 7.-8. Klasse!!!!!!!!!!!! oder Berufschule... oder KPKA Das ist ja gerade immer das Problem mit den Zahlen, man kann sie drehen wie man will und immer so erscheinen lassen, dass es größere oder kleinere Unterschiede suggeriert... vor allem für (Unterstellung!!) 95% der Bevölkerung, die die 7., 8. und 9. Klasse in Mathe verschlafen haben...!!!! ROFL!!!

Beispiel:

Ich habe 2 Birnen... ich will aber 3 Birnen haben! Also brauche ich, ausgehend von 2 Birnen, 50% mehr Birnen!
Habe ich die 3. Birne dann bekommen, habe ich, ausgehend von 3 Birnen, aber plötzlich nur ein Drittel mehr Birnen als vorher, also 33,3333% mehr.
So einfach ist das...


----------



## Kerkilabro (19. Februar 2013)

Test mit Crysis 3 PLS auf einem 4k. Für Full HD ist die Karte unterqualifiziert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Februar 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Test mit Crysis 3 PLS auf einem 4k. Für Full HD ist die Karte unterqualifiziert.


 
Über-qualifiziert meinst du


----------



## bingo88 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ich stimme ja auch generell zu, aber für die Leistungssteigerungen sind nun mal die Treiber verantwortlich und ich kann mir trotzdem nicht vorstellen, das es alleine an der neuen Architektur liegt. Dann müsste man ja nichts von einem Treiberupdate haben, de facto hat man aber sehr viel von gewissen Treiberupdates. Und du weißt nicht, was optimiert wurde - eine Zugriffszeit, ein Algorithmus  oder sonst was, daher das gänzlich auszuschließen, halt ich für abwegig.


Jein. Der Treiber ist nur ein Teil der Geschichte, natürlich muss auch die Anwendung mitmachen. Wenn du aber an der Hardwarearchitektur nur wenig bis gar nichts geändert hast, wirst du nicht auf einmal sagenhafte Leistungsreserven rauskitzeln können - die Hardware war ja mehr oder weniger schon vorher da. Wenn doch, dann war deine Treiberprogrammierung vorher halt Mist (oder die Anwendung ist kacke programmiert, soll ja auch vorkommen). Sicher kann man oft hier und da bei bestimmten Anwendungen was rausholen. Beispielsweise hat eine Anwendung ein bestimmtes Speichernutzungsverhalten. Dann kannst du evtl. mittels Profil im Treiber die Speicherverwaltung für die Anwendung optimieren. Ich spreche ja nicht davon, dass es keine Leistungsreserven mehr gibt, nur sollte man nicht immer auf das Prinzip "Oh wartet nur bis der Wundertreiber kommt" setzen 



Jooschka schrieb:


> Wenn ich an Skyrim denke, liegt es in vielen Fällen aber auch an den Spielen, und nicht nur an den Treibern^^
> So sieht's wohl auch bei der Xbox aus... kann man da überhaupt nen neuen Treiber installieren??? ??? Da kommt die optimiertung auch aus den Spielen, und nicht vom Treiber... oder nicht?
> Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass es Wundertreiber geben wird, wohl aber kleine verbesserungen...


Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei aktuellen Konsolen aussieht. Früher war es aber so, dass du keine Treiber hattest, sondern die Grafikhardware mehr oder weniger direkt mittels Libraries angesprochen wurde. Das wurde dann alles mit auf den Spieledatenträger gepackt. Dein Spiel war da ja das einzige, was ausgeführt wird, von dem bisschen Boot-Menü mal abgesehen. Selbst wenn es jetzt Treiber gibt(1), kannst du als Anwender da nichts installieren, allerhöchstens mit Firmwareupdates. Und dass es Verbesserungen geben wird, bestreite ich ja auch nicht. Ich würde nur keine riesigen Sprünge erwarten.

(1) Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die erste Xbox einen modifizierten Windows 2000 Kernel einsetzte. DirectX war auf jeden Fall dabei (und ist es jetzt bei der 360 immer noch), von daher halte ich die Verwendung von Treibern für gar nicht mal so abwegig. Ob das jetzt Treiber sind, wie man sie vom normalen PC her kennt, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

Sieht heute noch genau so aus 

Das ist ja das tolle an Konsolen. Du kannst wirklich auf eine Hardware hin optimieren.


----------



## SaftSpalte (19. Februar 2013)

das stimmt . wenn man eine Software auf hardware 100 % abstimmt gibs ordentlich feuer unterm hintern .wird es aber nicht geben xD da es zu viel arbeit wäre sich mit den entwicklern der spiele (Software) auseinander zu setzen .
Könnte ja was kosten . Kosten darf es nicht . 

Man wird immer ein paar % mit neuen treibern dazu gewinnen , wie wir es ja kennen .


Ich bin ja momentan von ATI/AMD enttäuscht da ich mit meiner 7950 OC Flackern in spielen seltenerweise endecke .Zwar stört mich das Flackern nicht wirklich . Aber es animiert mich dazu im November dieses jahres zu einer Nvidia zu steuern .Dann gibs halt eine Geforce für 500 euro . Dieses Problem ist auch nur Software bedingt .

Die Geforce Titan ist für 900 geld mir zu teuer da ich gerne P/L haben will . Aber sicherlich ein Schritt nach vorne !  Weiter bitte mit Wettrüsten xD Das wirkt sich besser für uns aus


----------



## polarwolf (19. Februar 2013)

Interessante Karte, und ich kanns nicht abwarten endlich unabhängige Benchmarks zu sehen.


----------



## addicTix (19. Februar 2013)

Umstieg von 680 auf titan lohnt sich mal gar nicht.... 1000€ für knapp 40-50% mehr Leistung... Da wart ich doch lieber auf die nächste Generation 2014... Dann würde man für 1000€ noch mehr Leistung bekommen, als es bei der Titan der Fall sein wird denke ich


----------



## Cleriker (19. Februar 2013)

Und genau das weiß man nicht! Es könnte genauso gut sein, dass es dann erstmal 400/500 Euro Karten gibt mit der selben Leistung. Dann haben die Enthusiasten schon ein Jahr lang ihren Spaß gehabt. Damit hätte sich die Ausgabe wieder relativiert.


----------



## stolle80 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Superwip schrieb:


> Mal sehen welchen Takt sie unter Wasser mitmacht...
> 
> Ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus das der GK110 mindestens das selbe Niveau erreicht wie der GK104.
> 
> ...


 Haha..na dann lohnt es sich ja für mich aufzurüsten. 1000€ für ca. 30 % Mehrleistung gegnüber meiner 680`ger. Wer soll denn bitte schön so blöde sein?


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Haha..na dann lohnt es sich ja für mich aufzurüsten. 1000€ für ca. 30 % Mehrleistung gegnüber meiner 680`ger. Wer soll denn bitte schön so blöde sein?


 
Leuten denen Geldausgeben leichter faellt als Anderen z.b.
Leuten die ihr Hobby intensiver betreiben als Andere.

Aber die sind bloede?
Nette Unterstellung.
Wenn diese Karte nicht in dein Kaufschema passt, wieso laesst du dann solch einen Duenpfiff hier ab?

Man sollte jeden selbst entscheiden lassen wofuer er wie wann wo und warum sein Geld ausgibt.
Man hat keinen Nachteil dadurch, ausser das man nicht mehr den groeßten e-pen hat.

Ich kanns echt nimmer lesen.
Zu teuer, kauft eh keiner, Leute die das kaufen sind dumm, AMD hat eh das bessere P/L Verhaeltniss, fuer 400€ wuerd ich das schon kaufen aber so nicht, nVidia spinnt rum mit ihren Preisen, etc etc etc etc etc

Freut euch doch das es solche Hardware ueberhaupt gibt.
Freut euch das es Leute gibt die das kaufen.
Letztendlich profitieren wir alle dadurch.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: nVidia "leakt" Daten zur GTX Titan selbst vor Ablauf des NDA*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Freut euch das es Leute gibt die das kaufen.


Darüber kann man sich definitiv nicht freuen, da es dafür sorgt, das jedweder Hersteller weiterhin so überzogene Preise verlangt.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. Februar 2013)

Also bevor ich mich für die Titan interessiere, soll sie erstmal mit mindestens 1000 MHz laufen. Aber stattdessen eiert da 'ne 900 $-Karte mit lachhaften 876 MHz rum...pfff


----------



## Rizoma (20. Februar 2013)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Also bevor ich mich für die Titan interessiere, soll sie erstmal mit mindestens 1000 MHz laufen. Aber stattdessen eiert da 'ne 900 $-Karte mit lachhaften 876 MHz rum...pfff



Was hat die Leistung die mit MHz zu tun? 

Sie hat nur 876MHz und ist dennoch schneller wie eine 1300MHz HD7970


----------



## SaftSpalte (20. Februar 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Was hat die Leistung die mit MHz zu tun?
> 
> Sie hat nur 876MHz und ist dennoch schneller wie eine 1300MHz HD7970



du kannst die beiden mhz nicht vergleichen . nvidia und ati sind halt nicht gleich .

ausserdem lässt es sich sehr gut zocken mit einer 670 oder ´7950 ... wüsste jetzt nicht wo meine 7950 jemals schlapp machte .

ich habe auch kein problem damit auch in 1 jahr noch mit einer leistung von einer 660 ti oder 7950 zu spielen .

man sollte sich einfach durch den kopf gehen lassen das man auch übertreiben kann .

ich kann mich noch dunkel dran errinnern wie ich früher mit einer 6870 spielte . die hatte auch gut leistung und reichte . irgendwo kann man auch mal abstriche machen und sich zufrieden geben .


gruß


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Darüber kann man sich definitiv nicht freuen, da es dafür sorgt, das jedweder Hersteller weiterhin so überzogene Preise verlangt.



Wenn man das Geld hat, schon ;0) 



Nightlight schrieb:


> Also bevor ich mich für die Titan interessiere, soll sie erstmal mit mindestens 1000 MHz laufen. Aber stattdessen eiert da 'ne 900 $-Karte mit lachhaften 876 MHz rum...pfff



Sie wurde bereits erfolgreich mit dem Stocklüfter bis 1,2GHz übertaktet. Also keine Angst. Kannst dir ruhig eine kaufen. Da geht was!


----------



## einjojo (20. Februar 2013)

Der Markt wird es regeln... wenn Nvidia auf Ihren Karten sitzen bleibt werden sie den Preis schon anpassen. hoff ich jedenfalls


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Februar 2013)

Wird nicht passieren. Nvidia bringt nur so wenige Titans, dass die auch zu diesem Preis alle weggehen.


----------



## godfather22 (20. Februar 2013)

Jetzt wo ich sehe, wie "wenig" Mehrleistung die Titan bringt kann ich nicht wirklich glauben, dass nvidia die gtx680 als 660 geplant hatte.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Februar 2013)

Was halt besonder seltsam ist, ist, das im HWLuxx Video wo UnigineValley läuft, die Karte bei 1000 MHz bei 1920*1200 im Vergleich zu der 7970@1050 MHz bei mir mit 1920*1080, also ~11% mehr Pixel nur ~30% schneller 

Das passt eigentlich auf keinem Auge zusammen. Die Karte war da ja im Vergleich zu dem eigentlichen Turbo von 876MHz schon um 14% overclocked  Das macht die höhere Bildschirmauflösung mehr als wett. 

Zudem meinte jemand zu mir, dass schon die GTX680 im Vergleich zur HD7970(GHz) sehr gut performt und schneller ist. Also das Setting der Karte liegt. 

Man sollte daher ECHT unabhängige Tests abwarten, und auch nicht zwingend nur die ersten, die wohl, wie immer, unter massivem Zeitdruck entstanden sind. 

Bei der Karte gibts einfach noch unglaublich viele Ungereimtheiten


----------



## XE85 (20. Februar 2013)

Möglicherweise ist die Karte einfach im CPU Limit - bei der Auflösung kein Wunder.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Februar 2013)

Wo soll dann bitte ne GTX 690 sein? 

Und die haben meines Wissens nach nen 3970X @4GHz verwendet. Was glaubste, wer da eher im CPU-limit hängt. Die oder ich mit nem i7-920@3,36GHz?


----------



## cozma (20. Februar 2013)

Also schnell ist die Titan ja, allerdings ist das jetzt nicht "die" glorreiche Karte
die seitens Nvidia bereits vor über einem Jahr den Grafikkartenmarkt aufrollen
sollte. Ich meine mich an Aussagen der Nvidia Geschäftsführung zu erinnern
die vollmundig der Kepler Generation ein konkurrenzloses Dasein im GPU Markt
prophezeite. Das einzige womit die Karte zweifelsohne alles überstrahlt was derzeit
am Markt ist, ist der Preis und die zugegebener Maßen gute Energieeffizienz.


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist die Karte einfach im CPU Limit - bei der Auflösung kein Wunder.



Die Karte soll beim Unigine Valley Benchmark ins CPU-Limit laufen?  Ja ne, is' klar  Die CPU ist bei dem Benchmark völlig egal.


----------



## Deimos (20. Februar 2013)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Also bevor ich mich für die Titan interessiere, soll sie erstmal mit mindestens 1000 MHz laufen. Aber stattdessen eiert da 'ne 900 $-Karte mit lachhaften 876 MHz rum...pfff


Wow.  Ich wäre ansonsten bereit, meine altehrwürdige HD5850 (*@1010 MHz!*) gegen eine Titan zu tauschen. PN bei Interesse.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. Februar 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Was hat die Leistung die mit MHz zu tun?
> 
> Sie hat nur 876MHz und ist dennoch schneller wie eine 1300MHz HD7970



"_Was hat die Leistung die mit MHz zu tun?_"  

 Vielleicht sehr viel, weil es einen Performance-Schub zur Folge hat, wenn man die Taktschraube nach oben dreht ?

Es geht mir darum, das hier eine sündhaft teure Karte als "Supercomputer-Gaming-karte" angepriesen wird, auf der anderen Seite aber einiges an Leistung durch so einen lächerlich niedrigen GPU-Takt verschenkt wird.

Wenn schon "Supercomputer-über-ultra-high-end-Gaming-Karte", dann bitte auch richtig...


----------



## Skysnake (20. Februar 2013)

Die Tesla läuft mit 732 MHz...


----------



## Verminaard (20. Februar 2013)

Nightlight schrieb:


> "_Was hat die Leistung die mit MHz zu tun?_"
> 
> Vielleicht sehr viel, weil es einen Performance-Schub zur Folge hat, wenn man die Taktschraube nach oben dreht ?
> 
> ...



Und du kannst ganz genau beurteilen wieviel Takt ein Chip so abkann?
Die Vergangenheit hat doch gezeigt, das die Welt auf 500W, 105° Karten nur wartet.

Selbst wenn nur 500mHz moeglich waeren, das Ding aber ungleich schneller waer, als alles bisher Dagewesene, waers doch pupsegal!
Oder ist jetzt Takt ein Indikator fuer Leistung?
Ich seh da fast eine Analogie zu den Rechner in Konsumermaerkten, die mit besonders viel Festplattenspeicherplatz und RAM-Groeße beworben werden.
Najo wuerd ja auch seltsam klingen: Ich kaufe eine Titan, weil die hat 1500mHz, ICH BIN DOCH NICHT BLOED!
Vorgetragen von der deutschen Comedyelite zur besten Sendezeit...
omg -.-


----------



## SaftSpalte (20. Februar 2013)

> Die Karte soll beim Unigine Valley Benchmark ins CPU-Limit laufen?  Ja ne, is' klar  Die CPU ist bei dem Benchmark völlig egal.






stimmt . dann lass das ding mal mit nem Celeron laufen mit pci express 1.0 ... ist ja egal ^^ am besten noch 512 sd-ddr ram die es nicht mehr gibt xD ist ja völlig egal


----------



## cesium137 (20. Februar 2013)

Nightlight schrieb:


> "_Was hat die Leistung die mit MHz zu tun?_"
> 
> Vielleicht sehr viel, weil es einen Performance-Schub zur Folge hat, wenn man die Taktschraube nach oben dreht ?
> 
> ...




Tja, so einer kalifornischen Nichtskönnerfirma die gerade mal die Oak Ridge Laboratories ausstatten können oder seit über einem Jahrzehnt Top Gamingkarten bauen - fehlt halt so ein Genie in der Form eines Bremer Freizeitschraubers

Deshalb mein Tip - Initiativbewerbung - wird gut dotiert


----------



## NAFFER (20. Februar 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Was hat die Leistung die mit MHz zu tun?
> 
> Sie hat nur 876MHz und ist dennoch schneller wie eine 1300MHz HD7970


 
Ich glaub er wollte sagen: "Mal sehen wie schnell sie läuft wenn man sie auf 1000 Mhz hochtaktet."


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. Februar 2013)

Wo sind denn nu die ausführlichen Tests? Heute N8 werden wir sehen. Playstation 4 *VS* Gforce GTX Titan


----------



## plaGGy (20. Februar 2013)

Das NDA fällt wohl morgen gegen 15:00 laut hardwareluxx. Die haben btw ein Triple-SLI-System... so klein kann die Auflage also nicht sein .

Zu den ersten Leaks: Wenn das Nvidialeaks sind, dann befürchte ich "schlimmes". Zumindest in Bezug auf die utopischen Erwartungen ala 100% 690er Leistung, 200% 680er Leistung, 100% viel viel mehr Leistung, usw.

Leistungsaufnahme und Lautstärke sehen top aus, Leistung geht vermutlich in Ordnung, wird sich wohl bei 30-40% mehr zu den Retail-Flagsships einpendeln. Preis geht garnicht, auch nicht für die vermutlich gebotene Leistung. Man kann nicht alles mit den Totschlagargumenten  "Leistungskrone ist eben teuer", "Luxus-GPU" usw begründen, man muss auch mal vernünftig an die Sache rangehen, und dann fällt einem vermutlich auf, das Nvidia hier krasse Abzocke betreiben will, zudem sich der Preis vermutlich auch nach oben hin anpassen sollte.


----------



## addicTix (21. Februar 2013)

Bin mal gespannt, wie schnell die 700er Serie von GTX wird...


----------



## SaftSpalte (21. Februar 2013)

> Bin mal gespannt, wie schnell die 700er Serie von GTX wird...







ganz einfach . zum vorgänger 20%-30 % schneller mit neuster technologie ... war fast immer so ^^ aso und weniger leistungsaufnahme --- bsp .. gleicher verbrauch bei mehr leistung ^^


----------



## Klutten (21. Februar 2013)

Um den Aufwand für die Moderation in etwas geregeltere Bahnen zu lenken, wird aufgrund der Aktualität ab sofort auf folgenden Thread verwiesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...chtschiff-mit-bestwerten-jeder-disziplin.html

Interessierte finden über die News-Kommentare oder das entsprechende auch weitere Threads.


----------

